# Web site building questions???



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Okay guys i need help. I am "computer challenged". I can access email and google, thats about it...DONT LAUGH. My husband does have quite a bit of computer savy but he is in the Army and doesnt have a lot of time to spare for something that he thinks is trivial. I would like to have a site i can put pictures of my props and my village. I dont need a bunch of email addresses. I would like to be able to add some cool graphics and sounds. I am also looking for a good name for it. I thought something like turtles nightmare. I realize a turtle doesnt exactly strike fear in the hearts of most folks, but Ive been stuck with the name for years. Help me out haunters!!!

Thanks, Turtle


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

hehehe if you are looking for a site i suggest using freewebs.com. it's what i use and they have to so if you don't know much, you can still build a site. they have easy-to-use templates and you can upload images using their file uploader. it's quite easy. it's what i started with when i started to my websites, now i'm more advanced and i can use HTML so i don't have to use the templates freewebs provides me. anyways, i would go there first. if you have any questions you can e-mail me at [email protected].  let me know how it goes!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Hey thanks for getting back to me so quickly FYF...I will look at these and let ya know.


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

I second FYF. I have been using Freewebs for about 3 years and love them. I have used other free web hosts and none of them even compare.


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

freewebs is indeed the best for beginners.

be warned though. you can only create 20 pages. that is not a lot. especially for a haunt website. I suggest using Yahoo! Geocities. theyre also free. you can use a page builder there too. geocities.com

you can use your already existing yahoo! account.


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

Yes Beepem you can only create so many pages via Freewebs but you can upgrade to a paid account for as little as 10.00 a year. I pay $15.00 a year for domain hosting unlimited uploads, pages, etc. It is well worth paying that than dealing with the popups and ads one Geocities and the other free hosts.


----------



## ruafraid (Jan 3, 2006)

I am one for having your very own domain name and website cheap so try 1and1.com for 5.99 you get a domain name 1 email address at your new domain name and an easy to use website builder for 1 year. Its only 5.99 per year thats a lot for 5.99 in my opinion. Now the website can only have 4 pages (upgradeable of course) but they can scroll down as fas as you want them to on each page. That way it is www.yourname.com or whatever extension you choose. I am not a realy big fan of websites that are on ISP's like aol comcast and others for various reasons etc. You have sooo many choices it will drive you mad!


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

oh, I didnt know there was popups....I have firefox =) and kerio PF


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

OKAY!! Wow those are alot of choices, now i know why im having such a hard time deciding what to use. Ill have to look into it more. I would to be able to put pictures on it. By pages do you mean like, a props page, how to page, home page, etc...? thanks


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

Yes Turtle that's what we mean. You can take a look at mine if you want and see a bit of what freewebs has to offer. Oh and one more thing Freewebs has unlimited bandwidth so your pages will always be visible.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Bandwidth???HELP


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

band·width (bănd'wĭdth', -wĭth') 

The amount of data that can be passed along a communications channel in a given period of time.

Basically if you run out of bandwidth for your website it can't be seen by anyone till it resets on a certain day. It usually runs monthly.


----------

